# ASUS RT-N13U B1 to DD-WRT ???



## The Day Walker! (Oct 16, 2012)

Pals,
got a new router,
ASUS RT-N13U B1, updates 2 official firmware, 2.0.2.5F
its been a day and things r working perfectly,,till now.....
my 40gb hdd working perfectly thou havent checked torrent download which i want 2 use regularly.

needed 2 know,
wot r the benefits that ill gain upgrading to DD-WRT from asus stock firmware?
and will i b able to revert back to stock again 1ce upgraded to DD-WRT?

thanx

angel


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 16, 2012)

Do keep me updated I'll be looking to dd-wrt on router


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump anyone?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 27, 2012)

1) You r using old version of official firmware , latest is 2.0.2.5o
ASUS - Networks- ASUS RT-N13U B1

2) Yes u will b able to restore from DD-WRT to Asus stock firmware using Utlity provided  (Asus Firmware Restoration tool )

3) for difference u can search google  stock vs DD-WRT


for me i have issue with stock firmware, sometimes when using stock firmware  Download manager wont detect my H.D.D but i can view my H.DD  from router page 's FTP


with DDWRT i have no issue with downloads

I have posted my DD-WRT ROuters  all configuration page in my router thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...-bsnl-connection-pref-dd-wrt.html#post1807964


----------

